# Contractor bag for power tools?



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Any of you guys using a bag to carry your power tools? I’m done working out of my personal car like a company truck and stowing the packout away until I get a company vehicle. I typically carry a drill/impact combo and m18 compact bandsaw and charger. They fit into one of those open mouth husky bags but it doesn’t seem like it’ll hold up and I can’t actually zip it. I was looking at the Veto CT series since I’m a fanboy but I’d go with anything that works


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If I only had the money that I've spent on toolbags, I would be rich. 

For a decent but not super expensive toolbag, I like McGuire-Nicholas. Or at least I did 10+ years ago. I'm not sure if they got worse since.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Back when I had to provide my own power tools, are used to buy a husky rolling bag, with telescoping handle. It was great for the heavy tools and batteries, and my hand tools bag could sit right on top and the whole thing would roll. Worked out very well.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

tjb said:


> Back when I had to provide my own power tools, are used to buy a husky rolling bag, with telescoping handle. It was great for the heavy tools and batteries, and my hand tools bag could sit right on top and the whole thing would roll. Worked out very well.


I have 2 if them. The 22" is the bomb and would use it if I had a Tommy gate because it gets heavy. The 18" works well though it obviously doesn't hold as much. 
I don't use them anymore though as I've gone to the packout. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

tjb said:


> Back when I had to provide my own power tools, are used to buy a husky rolling bag, with telescoping handle. It was great for the heavy tools and batteries, and my hand tools bag could sit right on top and the whole thing would roll. Worked out very well.


I had the Milwaukee packout which was basically the same concept, just took up a lot of room. The tools are all contractor provided, I just hate the factory hardcases since they take up so much room and usually requires multiple trips


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

In your case I'd go with the rolling bag like tjb mentioned.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> I had the Milwaukee packout which was basically the same concept, just took up a lot of room. The tools are all contractor provided, I just hate the factory hardcases since they take up so much room and usually requires multiple trips


The rolling bag we are talking about is far smaller than a packout!


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The rolling bag we are talking about is far smaller than a packout!


I’ll take a look, thanks


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

If you’re only looking to carry like an impact, drill motor, sawzall, charger and batteries, the 18” rolling bag works great.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> I’ll take a look, thanks


I used to have the AWP rolling bag for powertools when I kept them in the van that way, it has a zipper close cover.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

The husky bag is nice!


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I purchased several Milwaukee bags, they're well built and the zipper is strong.


----------



## positron (Jan 8, 2018)

I carry and store everything in waterproof lined cordura timbuk2 messenger bags, bought dirt cheap from eBay. I like the shoulder strap and front pockets. Easy to get to everything with the big flap. No more broken zippers.

One for belt/kneepads/impact/ppe/a small parachute.
One for power tools.
One for extra material.
One for lunch/water/layers.
And a veto.
I drive right up to my sites, and grab the one that I need. Suits me.


----------



## DanSMJ (Jan 3, 2019)

*I'm using kaltgear*

I'm using kaltgear stuff. It's big enough to hold a few power tools. Plus, their tool bag allows you to attach your tool pouches to the outside of the tool bag. It's a really cool system to organize your tools in your pouches based on task and take off only the one tool pouch you need. I was a bit skeptical at first, but I have found to really like their bag / pouches.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

positron said:


> I carry and store everything in waterproof lined cordura timbuk2 messenger bags, bought dirt cheap from eBay. I like the shoulder strap and front pockets. Easy to get to everything with the big flap. No more broken zippers.
> 
> One for belt/kneepads/impact/ppe/a small parachute.
> One for power tools.
> ...


I always carried several bags set up for specific tasks.

I like organization.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DanSMJ said:


> I'm using kaltgear stuff. It's big enough to hold a few power tools. Plus, their tool bag allows you to attach your tool pouches to the outside of the tool bag. It's a really cool system to organize your tools in your pouches based on task and take off only the one tool pouch you need. I was a bit skeptical at first, but I have found to really like their bag / pouches.


Welcome aboard @DanSMJ!

How about you introduce yourself and tell us a little about you?


----------



## DanSMJ (Jan 3, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard @DanSMJ!
> 
> How about you introduce yourself and tell us a little about you?


Thank you for the welcome. Well, without writing an autobiography… I call the bay area CA home and I’m currently working for or better said with a friend who owns an electrician company with my primary focus being smart home installations / retrofitting’s.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DanSMJ said:


> Thank you for the welcome. Well, without writing an autobiography… I call the bay area CA home and I’m currently working for or better said with a friend who owns an electrician company with my primary focus being smart home installations / retrofitting’s.


You're welcome.

So you are an apprentice or journeyman?

I looked up that Kaltgear, seems interesting and inexpensive but a lot of it was out of stock.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I always bought the cheapest bag available and made my apprentice carry my tools.

I put the money I saved in my 401K. :biggrin:


----------



## DanSMJ (Jan 3, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> So you are an apprentice or journeyman?
> 
> I looked up that Kaltgear, seems interesting and inexpensive but a lot of it was out of stock.



I'm an apprentice (JATC San Jose). 
Yeah, their stuff is reasonably priced and the quality from the feel of it is the same as some of the other brands, but time will tell. I do like the concept they came up with, it's different and new.


----------



## DanSMJ (Jan 3, 2019)

flyboy said:


> I always bought the cheapest bag available and made my apprentice carry my tools.
> 
> I put the money I saved in my 401K. :biggrin:


That sounds familiar :sad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DanSMJ said:


> I'm an apprentice (JATC San Jose).
> Yeah, their stuff is reasonably priced and the quality from the feel of it is the same as some of the other brands, but time will tell. I do like the concept they came up with, it's different and new.


I have a nylon tool carrier that looks the same as their design, the pouches are nice.

I just wonder how long they will hold up without tools wearing through the material?


----------



## positron (Jan 8, 2018)

A 30 year old bucket boss in the back of a $70K truck is hardly padding your 401K


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

positron said:


> A 30 year old bucket boss in the back of a $70K truck is hardly padding your 401K


So his Hefty contractor bag in the back of his $1.75 million airplane is really just a sign of his being cheap?


----------



## DanSMJ (Jan 3, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have a nylon tool carrier that looks the same as their design, the pouches are nice.
> 
> I just wonder how long they will hold up without tools wearing through the material?


From the touch of it I feel confident that I'll easily get multiple years out of them. And if I have to buy a few new pouches for $100 once every 4 to 5 years I am OK with that. I personally just prefer Nylon over leather because Nylon is lighter and not as stiff. 
But that is just my preference, I'm not suggesting that everyone should love Nylon over leather.


----------



## DanSMJ (Jan 3, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So his Hefty contractor bag in the back of his $1.75 million airplane is really just a sign of his being cheap?


:vs_laugh:

G6 ~ $65 Million
Electrician outfit ~ $200
Stepping out of the plane with a $0.99 Hefty bag ~ priceless


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I spent way too many hours looking at bags and this is what I ended up with this 

https://www.amazon.com/Smith-Wesson...encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_pd_title

Not a tool bag, but it actually works great with pockets for bit cases/ pocket for hole
Saw kit, and a pocket for the charger. Impact fits in the center and drill and impact next to it with the divider between. I’m pretty happy with it so far


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> Well I spent way too many hours looking at bags and this is what I ended up with this
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Smith-Wesson...encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_pd_title
> 
> ...


LOL, I have a few of those (never used them for tools)


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> LOL, I have a few of those (never used them for tools)


Yeah it’s a little unorthodox but it works surprising well. It’s nice having pockets for everything. I hate individual cases for tools but they get beat up banging around in a big bag all day


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> Yeah it’s a little unorthodox but it works surprising well. It’s nice having pockets for everything. I hate individual cases for tools but they get beat up banging around in a big bag all day


You think that bag offers enough protection from banging around in the truck and all?


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You think that bag offers enough protection from banging around in the truck and all?


Yeah for sure. I keep my bit cases on the outside which will help a lot but it does have padding. More than the husky gatormouth I was using. Plus I figured if it’s made to put multiple $500 plus handguns and tons of magazines, it has to protect some power tools lol.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> Yeah for sure. I keep my bit cases on the outside which will help a lot but it does have padding. More than the husky gatormouth I was using. Plus I figured if it’s made to put multiple $500 plus handguns and tons of magazines, it has to protect some power tools lol.


I hear you but those handguns are pretty tough, the thing that could be fragile is if they had optics on them.

I was just curious. I use plastic boxes for my Milwaukee stuff.


----------



## USMC_Johnson13 (Feb 28, 2019)

I recently made the switch from a tool bag to more of a toolbox. which was challenging as my OCD does not like a bucket full of tools. 

I went with the Milwaukee packout system. Which is a little bit pricey but it's proven itself invaluable. Milwaukee even makes small zippered pouches that are color coded so that if you don't want loose stools floating around you can still easily identify where they are at in the box.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

USMC_Johnson13 said:


> I recently made the switch from a tool bag to more of a toolbox. which was challenging as my OCD does not like a bucket full of tools.
> 
> I went with the Milwaukee packout system. Which is a little bit pricey but it's proven itself invaluable. Milwaukee even makes small zippered pouches that are color coded so that if you don't want loose stools floating around you can still easily identify where they are at in the box.


I have a packout and I do like it, but the downside is the weight. I’ve recently been put in a service van and the bag works perfectly on the bottom of my cart


----------

